# Looking for Hard top convertable cars, Need to make a decision HELP!!



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey guys, recently moved to Dubai and soon realized, No car no life in Dubai..

I am a convertible car guy so looking for Hard top convertible car but not sure which make to go for..

4x4 is last option as I prefer small cars, Please help if you can making up my mind..


Thanking every one for dropping me a line in advance.

Ali


----------



## RKO (Oct 31, 2012)

you may check for the g37s infiniti coupe, it comes with a hard top convertible.

most of coupes will come with soft top, you've the new F-type jaguar coupe, but thats a soft top convertible.


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

bmw z4 35is. that is all


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

What's the budget?
How many seats?

4 seats:
BMW 335i Convertible


2 seats
BMW z4
Merc SLK
Merc SL

I wouldn't discount a soft top though, you get much more boot space when it's folded, saves lots of weight and isn't that much louder.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

thanks guys... my mistake budget is around 60k and the reason I said hard top was due to summer time it may take longer for the soft top get AC working... I may be wrong any suggestions? BMW Z4 yes I agree, will look into it... also what are your thoughts about VW ESO... its nice looking car and and going for 60k on Dubizzle..

if any one knows of a reputable secondhand car showroom or person who deals in cars please PM me with number.

Once again thank you all.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Most reliable used cars [ Al-Futtaim Automall ]
It will be more expensive than buying on Dubizzle though

You could also check Peugeot 207 and 307 (I hope the model nos. are correct)


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If your going for an EOS look try to get the V6 3.2 version as the lower powered one feels a bit gutless. I would steer well away from anything French, unless you like soft cheese!!


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> If your going for an EOS look try to get the V6 3.2 version as the lower powered one feels a bit gutless. I would steer well away from anything French, unless you like soft cheese!!


Hahahahahahahahahahah no soft cheese for me thanks


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

how about Boxster S, great fun to drive most come with a removable hardtop and looks the dogs nuts.


----------



## Strong_Island (Dec 13, 2012)

*Wrangler?!?!*

Get a drop top Wrangler it would be best of both worlds :clap2:


----------



## is200mine (Jul 23, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> If your going for an EOS look try to get the V6 3.2 version as the lower powered one feels a bit gutless. I would steer well away from anything French, unless you like soft cheese!!



V6 is harder to find and more expensive. Also because of the bigger engine, it will have a heavy nose which is not good for handling.

The 2.0T is definitely not gutless (0-100 in 7 seconds). You can get Stage 1 tuning done on the ECU (APR/EVO etc..) which gives you an extra 40hp. Best of all the stealerships cannot notice it is done, so it doesn't void your warranty. 

I personally feel the SLK, the Z4 (designed by two women), the Pug 207/307 and the VW EOS are all chick cars. The G37 convertible is definitely a more mans car (more so than the Lexus IS300 convertible), but you won't find one for AED 60k.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes. I like that idea


----------



## familyoffour (Sep 10, 2012)

What are people's thoughts on the Nissan 350Z?
There are a few nice ones on Dubizzle.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

familyoffour said:


> What are people's thoughts on the Nissan 350Z?
> There are a few nice ones on Dubizzle.


Got one, loving it.

Made the daily work commute enjoyable, can keep up with most sport cars minus the extra-extra fast ones (that aren't driven by women) 

Won't fit a family of four, but will fit 2 golf bags easily.

Great mileage, driving super fast everywhere and still get 450km per tank full (110 AED to fill from empty).

Be careful and don't buy any from Dubizzle with American specs as they are most likely imported after fix up from crash. Just my personal opinion...


----------



## familyoffour (Sep 10, 2012)

ccr said:


> Got one, loving it.
> 
> Made the daily work commute enjoyable, can keep up with most sport cars minus the extra-extra fast ones (that aren't driven by women)
> 
> ...


Great, thanks for the tip re the American spec. 
We are planning to lease an outlander as a family car and hopefully I can buy a 350z too. 
Have you the hard top?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

familyoffour said:


> Have you the hard top?


Yes.

Summer is too hot, and I didn't feel the canvas top will retain much of the cool.

Besides, I don't know which would be easier to resell later on.


----------



## familyoffour (Sep 10, 2012)

ccr said:


> Yes.
> 
> Summer is too hot, and I didn't feel the canvas top will retain much of the cool.
> 
> Besides, I don't know which would be easier to resell later on.


Cool thanks, I prefer the hard top too.


----------

